# cleaver tracings



## JKerr

Thought this might interest some of you.

As the title suggests, this is tracings of most of my cleavers, haven't bothered with CCKs and the like. I don't have digital calipers so the measurements won't be exact and other than the Yoshikane and Fujiwara, most of the others have been sharpened enough to likely be a little shorter than ootb.

Hopefully others will contribute and/or start similar threads for other styles of knives.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## jimbob

That is interesting. From the measurements, you wouldnt think the yoshi would be the lightest. Must have a thin grind!


----------



## tripleq

This is cool. I have to get another cleaver. I bought a Dexter about 20 years ago and it's definitely not as wide as it used to be! Not sure where to start though. I wish there was a place where I could feel a few of them.


----------



## echerub

I should add in a few of mine, but 3 of 'em that may be of particular interest to folks are still out with someone else at the moment. I can still pop on 2 or 3 later this week though.


----------



## JKerr

That'd be cool Len. I'll request one of the Hattori FH to see if it's similar to what I remember, sorely tempted to pull the trigger on another. Just tossing up whether to buy something I've used or try something new, though I'm getting to the point where the cleavers that interest me are getting really expensive....by my standards.


----------



## echerub

You're lucky, that's one of the ones I have on-hand for a tracing


----------



## labor of love

love that miz profile. and the yoshi. great idea jkerr.


----------



## JKerr

Just picked this guy up today. Couldn't wipe the smile off my face when I opened the box, last one I had was with the micarta handle and it's just so much nicer (IMO) with a simple wood handle. Been on the fence for a while about buying another, but I'm glad I did. I really regrett selling my FH knives. Chances are I'll be making staff dinner tomorrow so should be a good opportunity to see if it performs as I remember. 

On another note, it arrive in one of the old style hinged boxes, which was a pleasant surprise.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## MikeHL

Finally got some time to put mine up


----------



## mlau

Can I get a full sized pdf of the tracings?

My gum surgeon friend invited me to his workshop to make knives.
I'd like to make a cleaver and a paring knife set out of O7.

I'd also like Andy's input on his favorite profile.


----------



## daveb

Mlau - You know you're asking about a thread that has been dormant for 2 years? Looks like there's enough detail on the tracings to fabricate with.

And Welcome to the forum.


----------

